# Can't change locos' default "03" address.



## Mike568 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi there, I have a Digitrax Super Chief Extra with a DCS 200 and DT 402 throttle. The system works fine on all my DCC equipped locos (so far) using their "03" default address. Despite following the Digitrax instructions to program a new address into each loco, I keep getting the message " Ad2=No-d" when programming a 2 digit address and "Ad4=No-d" when trying to program a four digit address.

I tried programming on the main line using the operations mode and on my independent programming track using the 3 other programming modes, nothing seems to work. 

I have tried to program a Athearn Genesis SD70ACe with Soundtrax, a MTH SD70ACe with Protosound 3 and a Walther's Proto DCC equipped E8 Diesel. All units work fine only on Digitrax address "03" before and after any programming attempt.

Does anyone out there have any ideas as to why the system will not program any new address into my DCC locos? Can I pick out any random 2 or 4 digit address number (within the capabilty of the system) or does each engine require a specific address number to replace its current default address?

I would sincerley appreciate any advice on this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

There is a point where you have to select yes for 4 digit addressing, it does have AD4+ in the prompt at that point, so maybe you are missing that point?

I forget where you are located Mike, are you in the GTAA?

Craig


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Mike568 said:


> Can I pick out any random 2 or 4 digit address number (within the capabilty of the system) or does each engine require a specific address number to replace its current default address?
> 
> I would sincerley appreciate any advice on this issue.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes. you can pick the number. Most people use the unit number of the loco.

How are you trying to reprogram the address codes?


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

My routine with the 402...some of these steps might be superfluous, but it works for me...

With the loco on the track

Push "Loco"
Push "prog"

The display should say Ad2 ??? At this point you need to hit the right knob to get it to 4 digit addressing (I think it changes to Ad4 ??? once you hit the right knob)

Look on the display for little letters that say Pg, Pd, Ph or Po and hit the "prog" button until it says "Pg"

dial the Right hand dial to the number you want (or type it from the number pad) I go with the engine number.

Hit Enter

At this point the Engine should stutter to show that it accepted your change


Quite often before I can get it to run on the programming track, I then have to turn on track power from the throttle, which of course is "Power" then the yes button.

Hope that helps!

Craig


----------



## Mike568 (Dec 25, 2012)

Craig, that is exactly what I have been doing. Ad2=??? or (Ad4=???) comes up first and then I follow that prompts as you have suggested. Nothing happens with the loco after the input of the new address. After I enter my new address and then push "enter" the message "Ad2=No-d" appears.

Are there any specific settings on the DCS 200 I should be following when using the program track?? Does it matter if the mode switch is in the "op" or "run" postion?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't do manual programming, I use a computer to do all the programing, so I'm of no help there.
I betting you have a problem because all the engines you are trying to program are sound engines.
I'm not sure about the rest but to properly program the soundtraxx Decoder you are going to need a programing booster. It boosts the output up on the programing track for the sound decoders.
I sell them if that's what you need, just give a shout.


----------



## Mike568 (Dec 25, 2012)

Tried programming again using the "op" mode ( instead of "run") on the DCS. Now the message "Ad-4=No-Ak" comes up after the process. Address still stuck at "03". 

Is there anything I can do at home to confirm if I am (not) getting a strong enough signal to the programming track to determine if I need a booster?

I am just running the 2 leads from the Program A and B outputs of the DCS to the A and B rails of the program track. I assume that's all you have to do?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You need the Program Booster that Sean (NIMT) told you about. It also lets you read any programmed CV.

I have not had any problems programming the Soundtraxx decodors ever since I got one of those boosters.

I do not have the PC interface to program with decoder Pro.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Digitrax units do not put out a strong enough signal to program a Soundtraxx decoder this I do know.
Leave the comand station in run when programing on the programing track.
Double check that the two wires that go to the programing track to the comand station go to the proper terminals, Program A / ground / Program B.


----------



## Mike568 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi Sean, I think you were correct on the booster solution. It appears there is not enough power to change the address on the newer, more powerful sound decoders. I thought the 8 amp DCS 200 unit would be sufficent.

I just programmed (without a booster) a new address (from default 03 to 6918) on a simple Bachmann factory equipped DCC loco with no sound, just lighting and direction options. Works fine. 

Tried to reprogram the default addresses on the Soundtrax and Proto 3 decoders one more time after making it work on the Bachmann unit. No luck....

Thank you for the info!


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, Glad its figured out. Seans pricing is excellent to us on here, you should see about getting one of the boosters. Port Perry is a little ways away, I was going to suggest that if you came out to the Burlington Train club on a Thursday nigh we could program them for you. 

Craig


----------



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

im havving the same issue with my athearn sd70m2. what i was thinking about doing is taking it to the train show this weekend and see if any of the people running th ebigger layouts could do me a favor. 

so the booster is the only way to program the newer locos with sound?

im running a zypher xtra dcc system.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Several have noted that do they need a bigger layout or a bigger DCC command station to do programing on the new DCC sound decoders, The answer is NO. It has no bearing on the amperage output of the command station. It's the voltage and amperage output that is sent to the decoder when it's being programmed, and that is in the design of all the command stations. It not really a fault of any of the command station manufactures either, it's just technology out running them.
Soundtraxx and several other manufactures make Programming Track Boosters that make up for this Technology lag.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a Programming Track Booster that i got from North Idaho Model Trains, AKA NIMT, Sean. It works great. I do strongly recommend that anyone that dose programing also get set up to program from your computer instead of the throttle. it makes it so much essayer.


----------



## Mike568 (Dec 25, 2012)

The Soundtraxx program track booster did the trick for all my decoder equipped locos! (Athearn, BLI, Intermountain, Rapido, Trueline, Trix,etc.) All decoders except MTH..... I then tried programming new addresses on the MTH locos on the mainline in ops mode and it worked! Wierd, they would not program on the mainline before I installed the PTB 100 on the programming track.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent and glad to hear it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike568 (Dec 25, 2012)

Back again guys...., spoke too soon on the MTH loco decoder address programming. As soon as power is disconnected from the mainline track for any reason, my successfully re programmed MTH loco address reverts back to the 03 default position until it is reprogrammed again. As long as power is supplied the new address works fine. If the loco derails, is removed from the track or power is disconnected while on the track, it will then only work on the 03 default when power is restored.

Any ideas? Do I have to reprogram one of the CV's to prevent this from happening?

Thanks again!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That sounds like a bad decoder.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sound like MTH for ya! They ae a different breed altogether!


----------



## TRIX HELP NEEDED!! (Dec 30, 2021)

Anyone know how to change the DCC address on a TRIX MFX engine. I have Trix 25480 and it works on address 3, but will not take another dcc address at all. Anyone know what to do??


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Check to see what mode the decoder is set up to work in. If it's set up for MFX you will have to change it to DCC.


----------

